# Miss Me jeans - I don't get it



## Speed Racer

It's a fad. Fads always cost more money that just 'regular' stuff. It'll eventually go away.


----------



## waresbear

I consider those brands more of a streetwear although they are comfortable to ride in. I scout the sales rack & found some for $50. I wear Qbaby's strictly for riding, but I wear Miss Me & Rock & Roll Cowgirls for streetwear, but I have riidden in them, just to test the theory, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood

I recently went by a small feed/tack shop in my area that I rarely go to because I was looking for a very specific product. Was going right by the place and thought… well it wouldn’t hurt to check.
The owner is a….uh…..ummm…. _mature_ woman to whom life has not been very kind. 
She had on a pair and it definitely was not a nice thing to see. Not only was the pocket flap cover completely covered in sparkly stones, the entire pocket itself glowed like a sparkly neon sign. There was so much hardware back there I thought she might fall over backwards! :shock:

To me, there is just something completely wrong with subjecting (terrorizing) your customers with _that _at a place of buisiness!
They looked horribly uncomfortable as well as being something that really should just be worn in say... social situations or photo shoots.

Of course, when I asked for the product I was looking for (high quality item) she took it upon herself to loudly lecture me about said product so she could sell me one of her own crappy products. It almost became a bedazzled mess because my fingers were itching to wring her sparkly little neck. And to boot… she had no clue what she was talking about and was trying to sell me a product that could have made my horse sick.


----------



## Delfina

Just like any other fad... looks cute on some, others not so much.

There's also the hubby factor to consider.... last night he told me my new jeans make me look like I was 13 (regular, plain ol jeans! No bling whatsoever...) not sure if he meant that as a compliment or what.... and I wasn't about to ask.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I love my Miss Me's, but I don't appreciate getting roped into fads.

The ones I have I use at barrel races because I enjoy blinding people in the sunlight (My tack sets agree with me)

I find them wonderfully comfortable actually. I have a pair of Q-babies for everyday riding but I actually prefer to Miss Me's. It may very well just be my body type too, I feel that they fit me very well and that I look good in them. However I also know everyone is in love with Silver jeans too, but those don't fit me right.

It's all up to the individual.


----------



## DrumRunner

I looove mine.


In my area it's mainly the barrel racers, like myself, that wear them.. it's a brand thing and the bling adds to it..We runners are all about bling.. I love my Miss Me's, they do fit me a LOT better than other jeans. I'm built tiny with long legs so I have to have little wasits and a long leg length, I usually can only wear American Eagle jeans because they carry the 00 long, which fit, e better than ANY other jean I've worn.. I just show in my Miss Me's.. It is a fad but I don't see it going away. There are a good bit of other brands out there like the Miss Me's that runners wear, they just don't fit me as well as the Miss Me's. The Qbaby jeans and others dont fit as well as the Miss Me's either..


----------



## farmpony84

I think the miss me's are pretty (I love bling). I've looked at them several times but I love my wranglers so I normally stick to them... I actually ordered a super cute pair from Rods about a month ago (Farm Girl Gracie Jeans) but after I went through everything and entered all my info and hit order... it came back as back-ordered so gosh knows when I'll get them and I don't even know if they'll fit!


----------



## nikelodeon79

I guess I consider them more of a "juniors" type style.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

i go threw so many jeans i gave up paying a hefty price for them . im 24 yo and i have to say me and walmart LEI jeans get a long great. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Haha, I love how much barrel racers love shiny stuff! Lol. So, when you're burning around a barrel, does the 4" crystal on your back pocket dig into your rear end? Lol. I haven't ridden in a pair, so I have always wondered, do they hurt to ride in?

Hahahaha! Lockwood, that is hilarious. For me anyway, not so much for you and any other unfortunate bystander. lol. 

I wear 3/4 36"s in the Q-baby's, but I also have NO booty. The booty up jeans don't work either. lol. Maybe that's why Miss Me's don't work for me. That plus the bling. Not a fan of the bling.


----------



## beau159

I love sparkly things and I love bling. 

However, I am very particular about my jeans. They have to fit a certain way or I don't buy them. Miss Me jeans don't fit my body right, but I love the Rock 47 jeans!

But yes, fads are fads. What's in style, is in style. 

One fad that wasn't too long ago is when all the chunky style boots became popular (which I do love! Super comfy!) but I didn't like seeing people riding in the street-style of the chunky boot with no riding heel. Not safe!


----------



## DrumRunner

nikelodeon79 said:


> I guess I consider them more of a "juniors" type style.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol definitely not! More of my age, 24, and up are the girls that wear them..some of the youngers 20s do but the majority here are 20+




beau159 said:


> One fad that wasn't too long ago is when all the chunky style boots became popular (which I do love! Super comfy!) but I didn't like seeing people riding in the street-style of the chunky boot with no riding heel. Not safe!



I hate the fat babies for this exact reason..


I ride and show in my Miss Me's and I've never been uncomfortable in them..even though they are pricey and have the bling they wear fantastic and are comfy..


----------



## SorrelHorse

I use my fat baby boots to beat up. because they are comfy. My judges won't ever see me in them though.


----------



## nikelodeon79

DrumRunner said:


> Lol definitely not! More of my age, 24, and up are the girls that wear them..some of the youngers 20s do but the majority here are 20+


I guess I also consider 24 to be "junior."

But... I'm old. :wink:


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I had a pair, rode in them once. They had so much **** on them they were weighing me down. Even a belt couldn't help those suckers. I think they are under my dresser somewhere now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

I love my Miss Mes' for going out but I don't really ride in them. Just getting in a nd out of the pickup I tear the stones and studs off the pockets. Plus they don't make them long enough! For jeans I wear with boots I have to have at least a 36" but prefer a 38" inseam. Otherwise I end up tucking them in my boots, which is not always appropriate for what I am doing.

I just bought my first couple of pairs of Wrangler QBabys. Getting tired of trying to stuff my shirt tails back down into the back of my jeans. I went up a size to a 5 so I could order 38" inseam. They stretch quite a bit and then I get saggy butt  Husband hasn't seen them yet and asked if the next I was going to start wearing was Rockies with no back pockets. He thought that was funny until I told if he didn't shut his trap he would be wearing Rockies.
For us Wranglers was a ninties thing, all the different colors and the white ones for 4H and FFA....I think was the last time I wore Wranglers. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

The bling doesn't hurt at all, you'd have to be riding the back of your saddle or taking "ride on your pockets" WAY to seriously....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Haven't tried the Miss Mes, but I'm with Amber on the AE jeans. I ordered a few size 4 extra longs and had to send them back for 4 longs, they were a few inches too long! Most jeans just don't accommodate my longer leg. They're also really comfortable to ride in; I wear them under my half chaps all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

Tessa7707 said:


> So, most girls my age (20's) ride in Miss Me's. I have tried on a few pairs and I really don't get what all the fuss is about. They look incredibly uncomfortable to ride in with all the bling and bedazzling. Plus, they really don't make my booty look THAT good- not as good as my wrangler Q-baby's. My husband says he far prefers the look of the Q-baby's over the Miss Me's. Plus they're usually half the price. Why are Miss Me's all the rage???


Marketing.


----------



## IRaceBarrels

I love my Miss Me's. My friend was worried that the bling would dig into my new saddle but they don't. I find them my comfy to ride in than my real riding jeans. Plus if you're going to have a blingy saddle shirt breast collar and head stall why not have blingy pants? Haha.
There aren't a ton of gamers wearing them around here. I started wearing them because I lived in Idaho for a year and everyone wore miss me's rock revival and true religion there. In fact none of my horse friends wear them. 

And yeah I HATE fat baby's. They're so ugly and unsafe and mostly ugly. I don't care if they're comfy id rather ride in heels.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I have a joke on fat-babies but its rude and innapropraite XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

lol That's my kind of joke right there!


----------



## COWCHICK77

MangoRoX87 said:


> I have a joke on fat-babies but its rude and innapropraite XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you should tell it:twisted:


----------



## MangoRoX87

....nobody get all PO'd then!

Fat Babies were designed with big ol chicks in mind.

They got the wide soul to help balance any wobblyness.

Short top so they don't kill the thighs.

And there is more but I've spread enough hatred XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

I admit to laughing..That's terrible but kinda funny..


----------



## Barrelracer130

They are cute, But I cant imigine spending that much one 1 pair of jeans! I have a few pairs that I got from other places that could pass as Miss Me Jeans that I where to the Rodeo's.


----------



## Saddlebag

Since I hate shopping I wear men's jeans. Walk in, promptly find the brand I wear cuz thery're $17, grab my size and I'm done. Unlike women's clothing, the men's sizes stay consistant. I don't have to try them on each time.


----------



## Tessa7707

I hate shopping too saddlebag... Spending money+trying on tons of clothes= not a good day. lol


----------



## QHriderKE

I like riding in stretchy skinny jeans lol. I have a pair or two of sparkly jeans (Booty-Up and Rock & Roll Cowgirl) for going places, but I find riding in stretchy skinnies super comfy. Nothing bunches up or anything. The jeans stay in place and dont move.
I always have problems with jeans being too big everywhere except my butt.... a always have to get a size too big too accompany it. 

I have a pair of Q-babys and I HATE THEM. They make my legs look fatter than they are and suck to ride in. They always work their way up on my legs and end up over top of my boots and all bunched up. ESPECIALLY when running barrels or team roping. 









I prefer jeans I can tuck inside my boots XD


----------



## waresbear

I rode English in the skinny jeans, rock & roll cowgirls. Wore paddock boots & half chaps, pretty comfy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samhwain

I don't get it. Why not take your old worn down favorite pair of Wranglers and get a $30 bedazzler at your bead store and bling them out yourself? It's cheaper, you KNOW you're comfy and you can customize the bling yourself! P: I dunno maybe I'm just more into the crafty crap. I bling my own tack too P:


----------



## DrumRunner

It's the brand..Pure and simple.. They DO wear awesome though and are worth the money.


----------



## Samhwain

yeah but how will _anyone_ know what brand you're riding in if you don't tell them? Does it really make you a better rider to have a brand name stamped on the annoying tags inside your clothes? I don't think any pair of jeans is worth more than $100regardless of the fit/feel/brand name. :/


----------



## waresbear

Different strokes for different folks, can't all like/want the same things.


----------



## Samhwain

lol no I suppose we can't warsbear


----------



## Annanoel

QH what kind of saddle is that? Don't mean to hijack! BUT I will say my Miss Mes are so comfortable and the bling does really stay on. I never pay full price I check out sale racks and shops at rides. I scored a pair of last year Miss Me and Rock and Roll Cowgirl for $30 a pair! Can't beat that. I have to buy a size up too though for my butt, which makes them way to long. Share some height Amber.  5' 2" and not growing anytime soon here. ):


----------



## DrumRunner

People who buy those jeans recognize those jeans and can appreciate it.. I like wearing them and I'm probably going to keep wearing them..personal preference and it's no different in me asking you why you only want to wear the plain jeans? Everyone can wear those.. I want to stand out. If I look good I feel good and when you feel good and you're confident you ride better..


----------



## Samhwain

I don't wear just plain jeans. I _buy_ plain jeans and then self-decorate them. But I don't ride competitively so I'd rather wear plain, form-complementing jeans in the saddle than have to worry about if a ton of beads/rhinestones/sequins fell off on the trail. I've also had the butt decorated in beads/rhinestones on brand-name jeans before that I wore to school back when I went to school. It was a serious pain to sit in a desk with those I couldn't bear how it'd feel riding in them especially on a horse with no rhythm and a choppy stride. It'd kill me! If the jeans are cut to complement my form that's all I need. I get enough color and bling on my shirts and in my hair that I'd rather my seat and legs were comfortable than fancy lol. but that's just me. 


To me whether jeans came jeweled already/brand name or not is the same as weather you bleached and then tore the front of your jeans yourself or if you paid an extra $200 for the name to be stitched on them. I mean. . . in the end all you're doing is free advertising for the brand (for those with brands visible on the jeans) basically you're paying the company to advertise for them.


I just wanna say - I don't think they look bad. Sparkly jeans can and do look good i just don't care for 'brand names'. Hell I'd even trade my saddle over to someone else if they gave me a saddle that was twice as comfy whether it had a brand or not!


----------



## AshleyCL

I like the stitching on the Cruel Girl Maci jeans to look like embellishment without the stones. All that fake rock will be destroyed very shortly with the way I treat my jeans


----------



## SorrelHorse

I actually have yet to find a brand of plain jeans I like is why.

I like the way the demin on Miss Me's feel and I like the way they fit my body, I find them incredibly comfortable and I feel attractive in them. Same reason I buy Miss Chic and Adiktd as well.

I don't really like the way plain wranglers fit me. I can afford these jeans, they feel good to me, what's so wrong about paying the extra for them? I take care of my jeans too. I have a mare of jean that have lasted me for four years (Since the last time I grew...Booo.) and have every single rhinestone, every single stitching, no way miscolored or bleached or torn.


----------



## QHriderKE

Annanoel said:


> QH what kind of saddle is that? Don't mean to hijack! BUT I will say my Miss Mes are so comfortable and the bling does really stay on. I never pay full price I check out sale racks and shops at rides. I scored a pair of last year Miss Me and Rock and Roll Cowgirl for $30 a pair! Can't beat that. I have to buy a size up too though for my butt, which makes them way to long. Share some height Amber.  5' 2" and not growing anytime soon here. ):


It's an RS Custom barrel saddle


----------

